# Các giai đoạn của bệnh Alzheimer



## Gpharmacy (17 Tháng chín 2021)

Các giai đoạn của bệnh Alzheimer​Alzheimer là một loại bệnh mất trí nhớ ảnh hưởng đến trí nhớ, suy nghĩ và hành vi. Các triệu chứng cuối cùng phát triển đến mức nghiêm trọng để cản trở các công việc hàng ngày. Mời bạn cùng Gpharmacy tìm hiểu về vấn đề sức khỏe này qua bài viết về các giai đoạn của bệnh Alzheimer dưới đây.
Các giai đoạn của bệnh Alzheimer​Bệnh Alzheimer thường tiến triển chậm trong ba giai đoạn chung: sớm, giữa và cuối (đôi khi được gọi là nhẹ, trung bình và nặng trong bối cảnh y tế). Vì bệnh Alzheimer ảnh hưởng đến mọi người theo những cách khác nhau, nên mỗi người có thể gặp các triệu chứng - hoặc tiến triển qua các giai đoạn - khác nhau.

Tổng quan về tiến triển của bệnh​
Các triệu chứng của bệnh Alzheimer xấu đi theo thời gian, mặc dù tốc độ tiến triển của bệnh là khác nhau. Trung bình, một người mắc bệnh Alzheimer sống từ 4 đến 8 năm sau khi được chẩn đoán, nhưng có thể sống lâu hơn 20 năm, tùy thuộc vào các yếu tố khác. Những thay đổi trong não liên quan đến bệnh Alzheimer bắt đầu từ nhiều năm trước khi có bất kỳ dấu hiệu nào của bệnh. Khoảng thời gian này, có thể kéo dài hàng năm, được gọi là bệnh Alzheimer tiền lâm sàng.

Các giai đoạn dưới đây cung cấp ý tưởng tổng thể về khả năng thay đổi như thế nào khi các triệu chứng xuất hiện và chỉ nên được sử dụng như một hướng dẫn chung. (Sa sút trí tuệ là một thuật ngữ chung để mô tả các triệu chứng suy giảm tinh thần đi kèm với bệnh Alzheimer và các bệnh não khác.)

Các giai đoạn được chia thành ba loại: bệnh Alzheimer nhẹ, bệnh Alzheimer trung bình và bệnh Alzheimer nặng. Cần biết rằng có thể khó xếp một người mắc bệnh Alzheimer vào một giai đoạn cụ thể vì các giai đoạn có thể chồng chéo lên nhau.

Alzheimer giai đoạn đầu (nhẹ)​
Trong giai đoạn đầu của bệnh Alzheimer, một người có thể hoạt động độc lập. Người đó có thể vẫn lái xe, làm việc và tham gia các hoạt động xã hội. Mặc dù vậy, người đó có thể cảm thấy như thể họ đang bị suy giảm trí nhớ, chẳng hạn như quên các từ quen thuộc hoặc vị trí của các đồ vật hàng ngày.
Các triệu chứng có thể không rõ ràng trong giai đoạn này, nhưng gia đình và bạn bè thân thiết có thể chú ý và bác sĩ sẽ có thể xác định các triệu chứng bằng cách sử dụng các công cụ chẩn đoán nhất định.

Những khó khăn chung bao gồm:


Tìm ra từ hoặc tên phù hợp.
Ghi nhớ tên khi được giới thiệu với những người mới.
Gặp khó khăn khi thực hiện các nhiệm vụ trong môi trường xã hội hoặc công việc.
Đang quên tài liệu vừa mới đọc.
Làm mất hoặc thất lạc đồ vật có giá trị.
Gặp phải rắc rối ngày càng tăng với việc lập kế hoạch hoặc tổ chức.
Bệnh Alzheimer giai đoạn giữa (trung bình)​
Bệnh Alzheimer giai đoạn giữa thường là giai đoạn dài nhất và có thể kéo dài nhiều năm. Khi bệnh tiến triển, người bị bệnh Alzheimer sẽ yêu cầu mức độ chăm sóc cao hơn.
Trong giai đoạn giữa của bệnh Alzheimer, các triệu chứng sa sút trí tuệ rõ ràng hơn. người đó có thể nhầm lẫn lời nói, bực bội hoặc tức giận, và hành động theo những cách không mong muốn, chẳng hạn như từ chối tắm. Tổn thương các tế bào thần kinh trong não cũng có thể khiến người đó khó diễn đạt suy nghĩ và thực hiện các công việc thường ngày mà không có sự trợ giúp.
Các triệu chứng khác nhau ở mỗi người, có thể bao gồm:

Hay quên các sự kiện hoặc lịch sử cá nhân.
Cảm thấy thất thường hoặc thu mình, đặc biệt là trong các tình huống khó khăn về mặt xã hội hoặc tinh thần.
Không thể nhớ lại thông tin về bản thân như địa chỉ hoặc số điện thoại và trường trung học hoặc đại học mà họ đã theo học.
Trải qua sự bối rối không biết họ đang ở đâu hoặc ngày mấy.
Yêu cầu trợ giúp để chọn quần áo thích hợp cho mùa hoặc dịp.
Gặp khó khăn trong việc kiểm soát bàng quang và ruột.
Trải qua những thay đổi trong cách ngủ, chẳng hạn như ngủ vào ban ngày và trở nên bồn chồn vào ban đêm.
Cho thấy xu hướng đi lang thang và lạc lõng ngày càng tăng.
Thể hiện những thay đổi về tính cách và hành vi, bao gồm nghi ngờ và ảo tưởng hoặc hành vi cưỡng chế, lặp đi lặp lại như vắt tay hoặc cắt nhỏ mô.
Ở giai đoạn giữa, người bệnh Alzheimer vẫn có thể tham gia các hoạt động hàng ngày với sự trợ giúp. Điều quan trọng là phải tìm ra những gì người đó vẫn có thể làm hoặc tìm cách đơn giản hóa công việc. Khi nhu cầu chăm sóc đặc biệt tăng lên, những người chăm sóc có thể muốn xem xét dịch vụ chăm sóc thay thế hoặc trung tâm ban ngày dành cho người lớn để họ có thể tạm thời nghỉ việc chăm sóc trong khi người bệnh Alzheimer tiếp tục được chăm sóc trong một môi trường an toàn.
Bệnh Alzheimer giai đoạn cuối (nặng)​Trong giai đoạn cuối của bệnh, các triệu chứng sa sút trí tuệ rất nghiêm trọng. Các cá nhân mất khả năng phản ứng với môi trường của họ, tiếp tục cuộc trò chuyện và cuối cùng, kiểm soát chuyển động. Họ vẫn có thể nói các từ hoặc cụm từ, nhưng việc giao tiếp với cơn đau trở nên khó khăn. Khi trí nhớ và kỹ năng nhận thức tiếp tục kém đi, những thay đổi tính cách đáng kể có thể xảy ra và các cá nhân cần được chăm sóc sâu rộng.
Ở giai đoạn này, các cá nhân có thể:


Yêu cầu hỗ trợ 24/24 về chăm sóc cá nhân hàng ngày.
Mất nhận thức về những trải nghiệm gần đây cũng như môi trường xung quanh.
Trải nghiệm những thay đổi về khả năng thể chất, bao gồm đi bộ, ngồi và cuối cùng là nuốt
Gặp khó khăn trong giao tiếp.
Dễ bị nhiễm trùng, đặc biệt là viêm phổi.
Người mắc bệnh Alzheimer có thể không thể bắt đầu tương tác nhiều trong giai đoạn cuối, nhưng họ vẫn có thể hưởng lợi từ sự tương tác theo những cách thích hợp, như nghe nhạc thư giãn hoặc nhận được sự trấn an thông qua những cái chạm nhẹ nhàng. Trong giai đoạn này, những người chăm sóc có thể muốn sử dụng các dịch vụ hỗ trợ, chẳng hạn như dịch vụ chăm sóc cuối đời, tập trung vào việc cung cấp sự thoải mái và phẩm giá vào cuối cuộc đời. 
Nếu bạn có bất kỳ câu hỏi nào, hãy tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ để được tư vấn phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị tốt nhất.Bài viết của Gpharmacy  chỉ có tính chất tham khảo, không thay thế cho việc chẩn đoán hoặc điều trị y khoa.


----------

